# Is This Worth a Call to My Doctor? -XP



## Ashwoman (Jun 18, 2000)

I just gave birth a little over a week ago, and so I'm suffering from post-partum constipation. I'm taking a daily stool softener, but about 3 or 4 days ago, I had the worst BM of my entire life. It was absolutely massive, not to mention extremely uncomfortable to pass since I suffered some first degree tears during delivery and doubt the stitches have completely dissolved yet. Since then, whenver I've had a BM, I have had some blood on the toilet paper. I'm suspecting it's from a pretty good sized fissure as I'm not bleeding anally during the course of the day, just immediately after a BM. The blood is bright red, but it makes quite a large spot on the toilet tissue, which is why I'm a little alarmed.I'm thinking I should just ride it out as there isn't much I can do otherwise but wanted to get opinions, just in case.Ashley


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the baby!Quite a few years ago, I had a similar situation (minus the baby). My doc told me I had a fissure. He gave me either a cream or suppository to make it less painful to have BM. (Sorry I'm fuzzy on the details. Like I said, this was quite a few years ago that this happened.)You might call your doctor's office just to double-check with him/her about your symptoms for your own peace of mind. He or she may also be prescribe or recommend a product you could use in the interim to alleviate the pain.Good luck!- Shel


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I didn't have a baby but I get constipated quite a bit and I'm familiar with hemroids and fissures from delivering baseball size bms. I went to the gastro because I was worried about the blood I had. Not to be gross but it was enough to make the water in the toilet turn red, I was so scared that I was bleeding to death, and it was happening a few times a week. The doc asked me a few questions...Asked what color the blood was, and I told him red, then he said like your period? I said yes then he said that was very good because that means it's fresh blood since it's still bright red, and that means it's coming from the rectum/anus area not the colon or upper intestines. Then just to confirm his diagnosis he stuck some kind of scope in me, that showed us the inside areas on a tv screen. Then he said you have a fissure. He told me I need to get more roughage into my diet more fruits and veggies, and take a stool softner and he said there really isn't much we can do for the fissure but let it heal. He told me for pain to put Lanacaine in the behind it would stop the pain and itching and help it heal, there is a numbing agent like orajel for the teeth in it. . The package said not for internal use but he said it's fine and I double checked with the pharmacist. They said put a glob on your finger or a Q-tip and put in there.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

I think it's always best, that if you have concerns you should call your doctor, then call your doctor! It's better to be safe then to suffer.


----------

